# My First Build



## Wozzer (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello all,

As you might of read in my previous posts, I'm building a new machine. This will be my first build and therefore - I might need a little help.

I'm okay with putting in: RAM, CPU, Heatsink, and the GPU but I've never put in the motherboard or powersupply.

Now - I'm sure the powersupply is pretty easy to fit. Slot it in and make sure the wires are hanging out and easy to access. But I'm sure the motherboards a diffrent story. 

At first - I thought the motherboard was just a case of clipping it onto the case, adding the parts, turning on and wham bam. But unfortunatly, it doesnt seem that easy. Something to do with pins ?! Something - I have no idea about.

This is where I need TPU'ers help !

Below are the following parts I've ordered.

Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 - 2.66GHz 
ATi 4850 512MB
2GB Ram
500GB H-Drive
MSI P43 Neo-F iP43 Socket 775 8 channel audio ATX Motherboard
OCZ Stealth Xtream 500W PSU 
Antec 900

Now - I have all the parts apart from the case. But the delivery firm say that its currently at the depot and will be shipped out soon. I'll post once its arrived.

Anyone got any advice?


----------



## FilipM (Nov 8, 2008)

First, on the motherboard, place the CPU, CPU cooler and the ram. Then when you get the case, put in the PSU, take all the cables out. Then it comes to the mobo. I don't know if you will have spacers with the case - 







You place those in the case and then when you line up the mobo and you will see the center one of those spacers at the middle of the mobo. When you done that, screw it in, plug the case cables at the bottom of the mobo (make sure you do it right), then GFX, HDD, DVD, FDD, then do all the cabling - 24 pin, Sata, etc.

Hope I helped


----------



## FilipM (Nov 8, 2008)

Or you can follow some of the articles here on TPU about building a PC - 

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/other/144


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks file. I'm not sure if the spacers come with the case either. Do I need them?


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh yes you need them!! All cases I've bought have come with a bag of screws, unless the case is an open box.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay - Lets just hope Kyle has added them


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 8, 2008)

If not I'd go hit up some PC shops.  I know alot of times we just give them away due to the stock pile we have from PC's that are recycled.  Nice build by the way!


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 8, 2008)

id call the deliverry branch, cant be toot far and ask if you can collect  better than waiting for monday


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 8, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Thanks file. I'm not sure if the spacers come with the case either. Do I need them?



you should have a bag of screws/stand offs in the motherboard box too


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 8, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> id call the deliverry branch, cant be toot far and ask if you can collect  better than waiting for monday



Last time I phoned them - I got a voice recorder thingy. Not a real person.

I don't think I can collect, it says its:

Date            Time         Location          Tracking Event 

08-11-2008  03:05  Gloucester Depot *Out for delivery *


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 8, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Last time I phoned them - I got a voice recorder thingy. Not a real person.
> 
> I don't think I can collect, it says its:
> 
> ...



thats probably just standard for when its checked into the delivery branch, unless its paid for saturday delivery, you wont get it until monday, but you could always ring them anyway just to find out: oh i see you have rung them


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 8, 2008)

Well - I could try again. Try getting through to a real person ?

Is it worth doing. It does say on the site "Out for delivery". So surely - Its out for delivery....?!


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 10, 2008)

Case has arrived. Lets start the build. Now where do I start !! - So many wires !


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 10, 2008)

Okay - CPU & RAM added - What should I add next?


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 10, 2008)

Got a problem - Trying to get the hardrive installed but for some reason it won't go in securley.

The hardrive lines up with the screw postioning fine, but we haven't been supplied with screws long enough to fit into.

If anyone could help - please add me; Wasley_26@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## jeebuscrp (Nov 10, 2008)

The antec 900 has a removable HD cage. you need to unscrew the thumb screws on the cage (both sides) and then pull the cage out through the front. then you can mount the HD. hopefully that helps


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, However I've been told that the antec 900 comes with special screws which are about 1.5" in length. So ordinary thumb screws won't get anywhere near it.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 10, 2008)

Problems Problems Problems.

Problem 1 - Havent got the correct screws to secure H-Drive in place - Sorted, Screws are on there way
Problem 2 - Havent got a shitting clue where all wires go - Kinda done it

I need help with the wires, anyone care to help...?


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 11, 2008)

Right - Here are a few pictures. You can't see much from them but If I point some wires out and someone knows where to put them - it'll be helpful 











These wires are: HDD LEDS, pwr sw, P3....And some others...


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 11, 2008)

Kyle - The AC Freezer is quite lose. All four pins are in the motherboard, was it like this for you?


----------



## FilipM (Nov 11, 2008)

Push pins? I thought I would break the mobo with mine, I have a Coolermaster Hyper TX2 (similar to that) and you really need to push hard. You will hear a little *tick* sound when they are in. If you cannot get the push pins in one by one, try diagonally, apply pressure on two of them.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 11, 2008)

File_1993 said:


> Push pins? I thought I would break the mobo with mine, I have a Coolermaster Hyper TX2 (similar to that) and you really need to push hard. You will hear a little *tick* sound when they are in. If you cannot get the push pins in one by one, try diagonally, apply pressure on two of them.



They all ticked so i presume its all fitted in okay.

If I put the wrong wire into the whole slot and turned the PC on, would it damage it.

I've wired it up - but theres bound to be one mistake seeing as this is my first build...


----------



## FilipM (Nov 11, 2008)

What do you mean by putting the wrong wire into the whole slot?


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 11, 2008)

Well - Say I have a wire thats meant to go into the motherboard - but theres another slot it could go into. If I put it into the wrong slot (if thats possible), will it break the otherboard...?


----------



## zithe (Nov 11, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Kyle - The AC Freezer is quite lose. All four pins are in the motherboard, was it like this for you?



You push them down until they click and then use a screw driver to rotate them so the "arrows" point at the cooler. They won't pop out after that. (Doing it without a screw driver is a real pain)

Read the manual that comes with the cooler. It actually helps a lot. It even tells what sequence of pins you should push.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 11, 2008)

Manual didnt come with the cooler - otherwise I would of read it 

Any how - I've managed to get it into place. Its the wires i'm worried about now. Let me list the wires that are spare.

H.D.D LED
P3
PWR SW
PCI-E1


----------



## zithe (Nov 11, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Manual didnt come with the cooler - otherwise I would of read it
> 
> Any how - I've managed to get it into place. Its the wires i'm worried about now. Let me list the wires that are spare.
> 
> ...



It's an arctic cooling freezer 7 pro? I can scan a couple pages of my manual and post them, if you want. I'll just have to see if any of my PCs have the scanner installed. Haven't checked in a while. ><


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure its secured down. Nothings moving, its pretty darn firm. I have spent 2 hours trying to fit it, so it should be alright  - Thanks any how.

I'm just worried about the wires at the moment. Got any ideas...

If I turn it on now - will it run the risk of blowing up.... Or will it not turn on if I have something wrong with it.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 11, 2008)

Most of the wires are done - However;

The CPU wire from the PSU will not reach the CPU connecter on the motherboard. I'll have to nip down the shop tommorow.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 11, 2008)

Nah, that doesn't matter I believe. If it is a three pin it should be ok, except it wont be detected as a CPU fan, it will be detected as Northbridge fan, Case fan, etc. It depends on what it is connected to.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 12, 2008)

I mean the wire that powers up the CPU.

I tried booting without realising it wasnt connected and it booted, but didn't post anything on screen.

And not all the fans were connected.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 12, 2008)

I need an adaptor for my 24 pin that comes from my PSU up into motherboard. Does anyone know where I can buy one from....? (UK)


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 14, 2008)

Right - I now have the extension; However.

When I turn the PC on, It turns on but the motherboard doesnt beep and there is nothing on screen - any ideas...?


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 14, 2008)

Did you manage to get the 4-pin (not the one on the 24-pin) in its socket?


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes - Thanks for quick reply


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 14, 2008)

Can you maybe get a shot of your insides to show what's connected (and what might be missing)?


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 14, 2008)

I can do if you wish. Will clearing the CMOS help?


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 14, 2008)

Might, but I doubt a new setup would not be on default settings.
Inside look would be nice, preferrably big frickin pix


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 14, 2008)

Just trying to find my camera. I've cleared the CMOS - So i'm going to try and reboot now. Give me 5 / 10 minutes


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 14, 2008)

PCI-E connector on the videocard?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 14, 2008)

You dont need a screwdriver to fit a freezer 7,you use the screwdriver to remove it,by turning them clockwise and pulling them up.To fit it you turn the pushpin fitting anti clockwise,then with it on the board,push the black tops in till they click.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 14, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> PCI-E connector on the videocard?



Funny you should say that. It isnt. But there's no where for it to go, theres already power going into my 4850. 

And would this stop the Motherboard from beeping?

Pictures being uploaded now....


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 14, 2008)

PCI-E2 is in the graphics card. PCI-E1 is out. Should it be the otherway around...?


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll wait for pics... But a 6 or 8-pin PCI-E connector from the PSU should most likely has to be connected to a slot on the rear end (the end towards your HDD's) if it isn't already.

1 or 2 wouldn't matter I guess, but you could try switching.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 14, 2008)

If your psu has more than one pci-e power lead,it should not matter which one you use.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 14, 2008)

Well - There in. I'll try switching it. Photo's will be with you in just a sec.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 14, 2008)

It really should make no differance which one you use.

Can you fill in your system specs in the user control panel please


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 14, 2008)

Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 - 2.66GHz 
ATi 4850 512MB
2GB Ram
500GB H-Drive
MSI P43 Neo-F iP43 Socket 775 8 channel audio ATX Motherboard
OCZ Stealth Xtream 500W PSU 
Antec 900


- I'll add the on now 

EDIT - Done


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks  it helps people to help you.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 14, 2008)

tigger said:


> Thanks  it helps people to help you.



I did fill them out. I just didn't tick ''Public'' - Doh


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 14, 2008)

Try posting with a single stick of ram in the last slot closest to the 24pin power.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 14, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Try posting with a single stick of ram in the last slot closest to the 24pin power.



Okay - Why just the one....?

In order for me to test - I have to take the monitor off this PC. So it may take time for me to reply.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 14, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Okay - Why just the one....?



Oh and clear cmos if you havent done so already. It's a little trick that I have to do on my DFI. Whenever I try to test new settings that failed on an overclock.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 14, 2008)

Might be a dual-channel thing with your RAM being in the wrong sockets. Testing with one would really eliminate that.

Does your PC give you error beeps by now? If not, maybe your PC speaker connection is wrong


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 14, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> Might be a dual-channel thing with your RAM being in the wrong sockets. Testing with one would really eliminate that.
> 
> Does your PC give you error beeps by now? If not, maybe your PC speaker connection is wrong



Not sure what you mean - but i'll stick the one stick in there now.

No beeps off the motherboard. I have no PC speakers connected


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 14, 2008)

Still nothing !!


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 14, 2008)

Mobo Specs:
http://global.msi.eu/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170&prod_no=1484
Beep Codes:
http://www.bioscentral.com/beepcodes/amibeep.htm

*Might* be that your CPU is not supported by your current BIOS version... But the only way to know that is to put in another CPU.

Things to REALLY make sure:
1: the 4-pin plug on the topside of the mobo (behind the CPU cooler) is plugged in
2: CMOS is properly cleared (remove battery, switch jumper, wait a minute or so, plug in battery, switch jumper back)

but food awaits... I'll be back here.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 14, 2008)

Whats the bios version thats loaded onto your board?

Heres a link to the cpu support page.--http://global.msi.eu/index.php?func=prodcpu2&prod_no=1484&maincat_no=1 The E7300 is supported past 7519v10 bios it seems.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 14, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Still nothing !!



Was waiting to hear this response.



tigger said:


> Whats the bios version thats loaded onto your board?
> 
> Heres a link to the cpu support page.--http://global.msi.eu/index.php?func=prodcpu2&prod_no=1484&maincat_no=1 The E7300 is supported past 7519v10 bios it seems.



From what I can see from his response to single stick attempts that it really does sound like he needs to flash a new bios. 

Is ther any possibility you can find someone with a cpu thats supported in v10 of your bios?


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 14, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Was waiting to hear this response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got one, but it's installed and I'm a country away


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 14, 2008)

Funny you should mention updating BIOS. I was reading a review of the CPU and it says due to the CPU coming out in october, the BIOS will need updating. But how am I meant to do that, when it doesnt even load ?!

PLUS - If its not that problem, I wont be able to go back to the orginal BIOS...?


----------



## mudogramx (Nov 14, 2008)

You could pick up a really cheap celeron as long as its lga775 to do the BIOS update.  Some can be had for as little as $40 in the states.  Otherwise you'll need to find someone with a lga775 cpu whos willing to loan you theirs so you can update.  You can flash to an old BIOS just as easily as you can to a new one...although I'm not sure why you would want to unless it causes problems.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 14, 2008)

Well - I have an Intel 2140 in this PC. That should work.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 14, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Well - I have an Intel 2140 in this PC. That should work.



Try it out m8. No harm, no foul. While your in there with your AC Freezer detached you can double check all your power connections.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 15, 2008)

If the 2140 does work, a bios update is what you need.



> Funny you should mention updating BIOS. I was reading a review of the CPU and it says due to the CPU coming out in october, the BIOS will need updating. But how am I meant to do that, when it doesnt even load ?!
> 
> PLUS - If its not that problem, I wont be able to go back to the orginal BIOS...?



Going back to the original is not necessary. It's just a program version update, only this one you have to flash onto a chip 

Just get the newest version (v16) here:
http://global.msi.eu/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=bios&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1484 and follow the readme file. You most likely need a bootable floppy disk besides the BIOS file and the flash utility.

If the 2140 does *not* work, I'd say go back to the shop.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 15, 2008)

How can I find out what version BIOS my motherboard is currently using....


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 15, 2008)

Well that's kind of annoying: You'd have to put in a CPU that works, boot the thing and look at the top end of the screen while it's still POSTing.

But let me give you some good news: Your second build will most likely be far easier than this one


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 15, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> But let me give you some good news: Your second build will most likely be far easier than this one



I hope it does !

Is this the driver i'll need to download:

http://global.msi.eu/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=bios&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1484


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeh, the top one is the newest.
I have to say though, flashing a BIOS is a somewhat risky operation, since you update the thing that actually makes your motherboard work. If you don't feel comfortable doing it, let someone else do it.

Also, you can make sure the BIOS is the problem by testing if the board runs with your 2140. But since you need to run the board to flash the BIOS, you'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 15, 2008)

I've never flashed the BIOS. I don't even know what I'm doing or what it does.

If I took it to a specialist - how much do you think they'd charge?


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 15, 2008)

I really dunno as I'm a fiddly kinda guy.. What I know I've learned by just doing it.

Recently I flashed my "barebone branded" (read: no overclocking options) BIOS to a "real" P5K-VM BIOS, but that was a sweaty adventure as you're not supposed to do this 

But basic upgrade flashing shouldn't be a real problem, as long as you strictly follow procedure and don't guess anything but look it up first. You'd need to fit the 2140 though.

Basically, flashing a BIOS comes down to this:
- Get/make a bootable DOS floppy disk
- Put the flash app and the BIOS image you downloaded on the floppy disk
- Keep the readme file open for reference
- Boot up the machine you want to flash and make sure it starts from the floppy disk
- type in the correct command, refer to the readme file for that
- cross fingers and wipe off sweat


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 15, 2008)

Fair enough - I'll try the other processor tommorow or later tonight If I have time.

I don't really fancy fiddling with the BIOS due to me having no clue what to do. I think its off to a specialist if it doesn't start working 

Its a pain in the arse - I've been waiting to build this PC for 3 Weeks now !


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 15, 2008)

You could also try and see if a friend, neighbor or colleague knows how to work this through, might save you some fair bucks.
If I was living nearby I'd pop in, but unfortunately I'm overseas...


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 15, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> You could also try and see if a friend, neighbor or colleague knows how to work this through, might save you some fair bucks.
> If I was living nearby I'd pop in, but unfortunately I'm overseas...



I could always smuggle you over


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 15, 2008)

Wasley said:


> I could always smuggle you over



Im willing, not able but willing. Pay my airfare  You tried the cpu yet?


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 16, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Im willing, not able but willing. Pay my airfare  You tried the cpu yet?



Not yet - Will try later today.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 16, 2008)

Excitement builds! Will it be the CPU, or will poor Wasley be struck with a completely different scenario of Bad Luck and Incompatibility?
Don't miss the next episode!

By the way, Wasley, I would be willing to take you through each step if you want to take up flashing. In that case it might be easy to get a Skype or MSN Messenger session going.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 16, 2008)

I've given the Job to my step-dad. He's come to the conclusion that the motherboard has died. (DOA). 

He tested the motherboard and it will not post. We've also tried it with other components.

He tested it whilst I was out with a mate so i'm not sure if he tried it with a diffrent CPU - However, he did try it with another GFX card - Still nothing.

Its my first build and I've been VERY unlucky.

I'm contacting Ebuyer tommorow to get a replacement which could take up to two weeks due to testing. ()

Note to self: Buy a ready built machine next time.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 16, 2008)

Wasley said:


> I've given the Job to my step-dad. He's come to the conclusion that the motherboard has died. (DOA).
> 
> He tested the motherboard and it will not post. We've also tried it with other components.
> 
> ...



I'd scrap that note to self, this is just a piece of bad luck. I've done numerous self builds and if the hardware is dead, it's dead. It would have been dead in a prebuilt config as well.

Just make sure you always keep your warranty tickets and no self build can go wrong really.

About the testing, you'll want to make SURE it's been tested with another CPU. The chance is so likely that it's actually a BIOS/CPU conflict that you don't want to skip that step whilst testing.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 16, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> About the testing, you'll want to make SURE it's been tested with another CPU. The chance is so likely that it's actually a BIOS/CPU conflict that you don't want to skip that step whilst testing.



Well - I would of said that but I'm not really the expert. If he was good at what he was doing - You would of thought he would of tried that. Perhaps not, Perhaps i'm wrong.

But the point is - it wasnt posting anything. I would mention it but we don't usally see eye to eye.


----------

